# 'giorno :)

## Sym

Salve ragazzi...uno in più alla causa!   :Cool: 

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

benvenuto nel forum Sym!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## bsolar

Ciao  :Wink: 

----------

## linuxino

miao   :Laughing: 

----------

## Genesee

ciao!    :Cool: 

----------

## m.mascherpa

ciao benvenuto!  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

Mi aggiungo anche io!

Sto sperimentando gentoo da poco, ma mi fa molto piacere l'apertura del forum italiano.

Saluti.

----------

## Sym

Ei che accoglienza, non l'avrei mai detto   :Very Happy:  Grazie raga!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## stefanonafets

tao a tutti e due!

----------

## Yans

Giorno a tutti anche da parte mia   :Cool:  sono felice che il forum in italiano sia stato aperto   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d3vah

Ciao Sym

----------

## maur8

Hello from Pescara!

Anch'io sto provando Gentoo e ne sono rimasto piacevolmente soddisfatto!!

----------

## malteo

Mi sono appena iscritto al forum  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo è quello che cercavo   :Wink: 

----------

